# Rescued a pregnant pit today...



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

I got a message on a local neighborhood forum about a very pregnant pit bull that nobody could catch in a really bad neighborhood. I tried to ignore it but of course this morning my husband and I headed over to "just" help catch her. I told myself I was definitely not coming home with a dog. A couple of our friends from the neighborhood were already there. They had set a dog trap, but hadn't had any luck. I tried to coax her over but she wasn't having any of it. I sat on the ground next to her for about an hour with a bowl of food. She would come up behind me and sniff me but then dart off. I finally got her to eat out of my hand and looped her. Now to get her in the crate without spooking her. I laid down with her and just started petting her. She finally started trusting me and I feel comfortable lifting her in the crate with the help of our friends. During the ordeal all sorts of interesting characters started asking us questions. It was pretty nerve racking. There was another pit bull across the street in a junkyard that kept walking up to us, next I plan on having a word with her owner about keeping his dog properly contained and offer to spay his dog. Our friends named the pregnant dog Bailey. When we got her home, she was a completely different dog, tail wagging and demanding we pet her. She curled up in my lap and started snoring like it was the safest nap she's ever taken. We have turned our bathroom into a whelping room. It looks like we won't be able to get her spayed before she has them. I think she's already in labor, we'll see....

























http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs053.snc6/168372_493356314089_847244089_5677229_2593625_n.jpg[img]
[img]http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1375.snc4/164734_1644913255467_1615964489_1453906_7168501_n.jpg


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG how sad  I am so glad she is with you at least her and the pups will be safe. I can't tell you enough how much I appreciate what you do for the breed. Happy New Year to you and your family. Please keep us up to date on the delivery of the pups!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

AWWWW she looks so tiny too poor girl I hope the pups and her turn out alright. Good luck with her hope you can place her in a great home. Good for you on going out to help


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

She's about 5-6 years old and was obviously abused. She looks to be in good shape, a lot of people have been feeding her and bringing her blankets, they said she's been there for days not letting anyone get close to her.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well at least she trusts you and she is getting the care and love she deserves now .. It's been so cold out It just makes me sad to think she has been outside in this cold pregnant  People are so cruel.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Pretty sure baby #1 is almost here! There's fluid coming out of her vulva and she seems to be pushing. Only problem is that she is insisting on laying in my lap...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awwww, best of luck with her and those pups cant wait to see them , might be harder then you thought giving her up after all this she seems to have that bond with you already


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

woo hoo New Years puppies! That's so cute she want's to lay on your lap while she gives birth LOL


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Hope all her pups are safe,and that they all find a forever home,in the New year.
You're already off to a great start! Keep up the awesome rescues!
I admire what you do,and hope to be able to do something similar one day.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Wish you all the best of luck and health to mom and pups


----------



## JimSG74 (Dec 29, 2010)

Very nice looking dog. Hope all is well with her and the future pups.


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

Your post made me cry! We've been to a local shelter twice over the last two days to see a very pretty staffie/ bullie looking girl- this is the girl we're hoping to adopt. And over those two days -maybe 1 1/2 to 2 hours of being there we seen a total of 5 mama dogs with puppies, 3 adult huntin' dogs, 2 male labs, and 7 single pups being brought in! No kidding, 17 plus uncounted pups! 

I'm so very glad she and her pups found folks like you to help her!


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Still no puppies. We are trying to find a vet that's open, the 4 clinics we work with are closed today.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know if you found one yet but there is one in Lithia Springs off of Thorton rd not sure how far that is from you. They are open today. 

Westside Animal Emergency Clinic
591 Thornton Road, Lithia Springs, GA 30122
(770) 819-1090 ‎


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

I heard back from one of our vets and she said it sounds like she is fine and not to worry unless she has a fever or starts acting distressed.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh ok good  I hope she has the pups soon can't wait to see them!


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Her temp is down to 100.5...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Are she & the pups doing okay? what do you plan on doing with the pups?


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Are she & the pups doing okay? what do you plan on doing with the pups?


Bailey is doing great! She is super sweet  She and the pups will all be fixed and then they'll go up for adoption through Atlanta Bully Rescue when they are ready.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Do we have puppies yet? If so where are the pictures?


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Do we have puppies yet? If so where are the pictures?


No puppies, she goes to the vet tomorrow to see how far along she is. We will see if they will spay/abort but I have a feeling she could deliver at anytime. I don't have a lot of experience with pregnant dogs though, so I could definitely be wrong. We usually spay/abort but we did get in one dog that had puppies an hour after we brought her home and I stayed in the whelping room with her on and off. I work at a spay/neuter clinic so we don't really deal with births.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

U know what crossed my mind the other day- she has saggy breasts but didn't look very big in the pics- any way she had them and hid them before she got picked up? Just a thought...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You know Becca that thought crossed my mind too. That one picture of her she looks thin.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

That's what I thought when I first saw her but after we got her I felt her belly and I swear I can feel babies, but I've only had one rescue dog go into labor before we could get her spayed. She does have a big belly but is a little under weight with her backbone and hip bones sticking out. She goes to the doctor tomorrow so we'll know for sure. There were no babies around the area she was found in. Her temp keeps dropping, it's down to 99.2 now.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I keep checking in for updates hoping to see pictures of puppys  , hope she is adjusting well Im sure she is thankful for a warm bed and not being outside. Do there temps drop or go up before birthing?


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

What happened through the night? And Im sure others will agree pics of the pups asap


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Waiting for the vet update- really hopin I'm wrong. Highly doubt new blind babies could survive days without a momma


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

She just got back from the vet and they said that she actually is early in the pregnancy and they recommended we do a spay/abort because of her age and health so that is what we are going to do. It doesn't make sense to bring another litter of pit bull mix puppies into the world when only 1 in 800 pit bulls find a home. The only reason we were going to let her have them was because we thought she was going to have them before we could spay her. As we suspected, they think she has had numerous litters. They said she had puppies on her last heat as well. My husband said she did great at the vet and wasn't scared.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> Waiting for the vet update- really hopin I'm wrong. Highly doubt new blind babies could survive days without a momma


The vet said she actually had no milk which was a shock to us. He said she's just been overbred (probably every heat) and her teets might not ever go back to normal. He said she has definitely not had puppies recently, otherwise we would have gone back to look again.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh how sad  not the still prego part the breasts bein that big not not bein close to havin pups. Over breeding a bitch is such a shame. Poor girl  well glad she's in your hands and outta he sick BYB cycle. Poor baby. Ugh. Some ppl man.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm hoping it doesn't affect her chances of getting adopted, my husband said the vet made it sound like they will always be saggy


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

It makes me wonder if the vet is just saying that so he can do the abort - which I think is the best alternative anyhow, unfortunately. 

Was the vet aware she's in a rescues hands?


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> It makes me wonder if the vet is just saying that so he can do the abort - which I think is the best alternative anyhow, unfortunately.
> 
> Was the vet aware she's in a rescues hands?


That's definitely not it because the full service vet my husband took her to knows I work at a nonprofit spay/neuter clinic and knows that's where we get all of our rescues fixed


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

In that case that really, really sucks... It's heart wrenching what greed will drive ppl to do


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

The neighborhood we rescued her in was pretty bad. There were a lot of dogs roaming around including several other pit bulls. Neighbors said none of them are fixed and all of the females stay pregnant. We are going to try and help people there get there pets fixed and educate them about properly containing their pets. One of the reasons it took us so long to rescue her, was there was another female pit bull across the street that wasn't contained. She would act like she was going to charge Bailey and then she would run back in her yard.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I think Bailey is a special dog & found you guys for a reason. I'm a firm believer in fate & confident some kind soul will adopt her...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I've never in my life seen a dog so overbred. Thank God she found you.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG poor Bailey  I am glad she is with you .. I really think the spay/abort is the best option and I hope she gets a new forever home soon. Bless her heart


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I am glad that she is going to get a second chance at being in a loving home. I am sure that once people hear her story she will have a bunch of people wanting her.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Gosh I hope so. She's got such a sweet face and from the sound of it she's got the lovey pitty personality to go with it. Amazing what these dogs put up with and still love ppl.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

I talked to the vet I work with today and she said my husband probably misunderstood the vet. She said her teets should go down a lot that he probably meant that they never had time to in between litters to go back to normal but since she's getting spayed they should eventually go back to almost normal, it just might take a little longer.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a much better report


----------

